# Lorry Tyre pressures ... again sorry



## Louby (16 January 2010)

Another, woo hoo my lorry started and moved today (brakes not stuck) after all that awful weather but also....
Where would I take my 7.5t to check my tyre pressure.  Local garages seem to have the air thingys tucked away in a corner that I wouldnt get the wagon into!
Also any ideas how much pressure should be in a Iveco 75E17?
Thank you


----------



## perfect11s (16 January 2010)

90-100 psi front and 90 psi rears  best to go to a commercial tyre place and smile or if you want to diy.. a fuel garage or truck stop  that has commercial diesel pumps,  car tyre inflaters may not give enough presure and can let them down instead, oh yes a  good idea to check them underinflated tyres can blow out


----------



## Louby (16 January 2010)

Thanks again  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Looks like its the commercial tyre place and a smile.  Never thought of that, theres one local to me so thanks.
I hate doing my car let alone a wagon lol.


----------



## PaddyMonty (17 January 2010)

The tyre pressure should be on the tyre.  They normal have a loading at a certain pressure ie 1540kg at 95psi.
As for inflating them, I bought a compressor at netto for £49.  Not only does it inflate the tyres (it goes to 120psi) but I also use it to de-cobweb the stables and even used it to respray the lorry.  Had it 3 years now and its been brilliant.


----------



## andy_duncan (31 January 2011)

Sorry to jump on this thread. 

Wife has told me the tyres are looking like they need air in them on he 7.5Te Iveco.

Off I popped with our Halford type inflator to confounded with wheel trims like  : 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11106631/IMG00106-20110131-1826.jpg

We have only had the lorry a few months so never considered, need to pump them up.

Tell me : How the hell do we pump them up ?  Surely I don't need to take the Wheel trims off do I ? 
Madness ?

Admitting my toy inflator wouldn't get a look in, I drove it down to the nearest Garage.
Nope - poking the wand through the Gap I still had no chance.

How / Where will I get them inflated?


(and thanks to this thread I assume 90 PSI ?)


----------



## Louby (31 January 2011)

If its like mine you will need a star screwdriver to get the wheel trims off, then as Perfect11s said above, find a friendly  commercial tyre place or I suppose any big tyre place and ask nicely


----------



## Mike007 (31 January 2011)

Take those bloody stupid ugly unprofessional wheel trims and hurl them away. They are dangerous, you CANNOT do your DAILY check of the wheelnuts with them fitted. That is why you will not pass an \MOT with them fitted.


----------



## andy_duncan (31 January 2011)

I did wonder but that seems madness - to check or pump up the tyres you have to take them off.


----------



## Louby (31 January 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Take those bloody stupid ugly unprofessional wheel trims and hurl them away. They are dangerous, you CANNOT do your DAILY check of the wheelnuts with them fitted. That is why you will not pass an \MOT with them fitted.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, so thats why they take them off then to take for the MOT


----------



## andy_duncan (31 January 2011)

and 90psi, that's an industrial air pump pressure?


----------



## andy_duncan (31 January 2011)

So to clarify - the Trims are essentially 'illegal' as in they are MOT Failure's, and they have to come off to check air pressure / inflate the tyres?
Seems madness to have them so 'permanent' to prevent 'checks'


----------



## Mike007 (31 January 2011)

andy_duncan said:



			So to clarify - the Trims are essentially 'illegal' as in they are MOT Failure's, and they have to come off to check air pressure / inflate the tyres?
Seems madness to have them so 'permanent' to prevent 'checks'
		
Click to expand...

They arent "illegal" in them selves ,but if you have not carried out an adequate daily check before moving off ,you can be prosecuted. Its not so much checking tyre pressures but checking wheelnuts that is the safety critical point here.


----------



## angelish (31 January 2011)

nah not illegal mine passed with them on ,just got a stern "take them off next time"

yes you need a star type screwdriver thingy to take them off and it is a faf ,the mot blokeys like to hit them with a little toffee hammer to make sure there tight enough and to check they are ok 
best get a nice smiley girly to take it to the local tyre garage and they will do it for you  although you will still have to get the trims off


----------



## andy_duncan (31 January 2011)

thanks all - soooo I am pretty certain I have a Hex or Star head jobbie to get it off.
90 PSI is more than your average Air Compressor though isn't it?


----------



## andy_duncan (1 February 2011)

Well Done Mike !

So, took the tins off and pumped the tyres and had the Torque check on the Wheel nuts.................



Some of them were finger tight 

I shall check them regular !


----------



## MissTyc (1 February 2011)

Back to the OP, I find motorway petrol stations usually have the best access as they have loads of bigger lorries coming in and out.


----------



## andy_duncan (1 February 2011)

Yep - reckon thats the best bet.

I just need to find a Hex head Screwdriver tool to put in the lorry full time rather than dismantling my toolkit and using the bits....

Anyone know where to by the tool ?


----------



## Louby (1 February 2011)

No sorry, both my wagons have come with one and I was told DONT LOSE IT 
Maybe its worth looking at Screwfix???


----------



## Mike007 (1 February 2011)

andy_duncan said:



			Yep - reckon thats the best bet.

I just need to find a Hex head Screwdriver tool to put in the lorry full time rather than dismantling my toolkit and using the bits....

Anyone know where to by the tool ?
		
Click to expand...

seriously, bin the tin, you wont see a single professional lorry with them fitted ,and for good reason. They stop you checking one of the singlemost safety critical items on a truck. If i take a truck for an MOT for someone I will take the trims off ,but I have always refused point blank to refit them . (If the customer cant fit them ,they dont know how to remove them ,therefore they cant inspect the wheel nuts, simplz)


----------



## andy_duncan (1 February 2011)

Yeah I have googled and rang a few places that sell the trims - no luck !

Yes, I can do the screwfix option, but that is what I have now anyway.

Ill figure it out somehow.


----------



## andy_duncan (1 February 2011)

Mike - I do agree with you, they do seem a mildly daft trinket that is dangerous.

Now, how to explain to SWMBO this. Shiney wheels to be replaced by rusty tubs !


----------



## Mike007 (1 February 2011)

andy_duncan said:



			Mike - I do agree with you, they do seem a mildly daft trinket that is dangerous.

Now, how to explain to SWMBO this. Shiney wheels to be replaced by rusty tubs !
		
Click to expand...

Make her take them off every time the truck goes out!I cannot stress enough how dangerous they are. Forward motion of the wheel creates circular stress patterns under the wheel nut  which wind them undone (why larger trucks have left hand threads on one side and right on the other. Also why as a REME trained recovery mechanic , I know that if you support tow a lorry backward  , the wheels tend to fall off if you arent carefull.The two biggest killers are bad tyrwes and wheel nuts . Bad tyres is neglect,but wheelnuts can loosen on the best of trucks. RANT RANT RANT ,(sorry)


----------



## Gucci_b (2 February 2011)

andy_duncan said:



			Yep - reckon thats the best bet.

I just need to find a Hex head Screwdriver tool to put in the lorry full time rather than dismantling my toolkit and using the bits....

Anyone know where to by the tool ?
		
Click to expand...

Ebay  and keep one in the lorry glove box at front. Also i get my lorry tyres pumped up at the local car dealers that have a work shop on site, done it for free


----------



## andy_duncan (3 February 2011)

I must be imagining things but I am sure I read here that someone said you can often use the Air Brake System / Compressor to Inflate tyres.

is that right ? Obviously a mod, but it does sound sensible.

As for the Torx Screwdrivers - no such luck  :?


----------

